# Amtra clean procult/UVA geg. grünes Wasser?



## brita (1. Aug. 2007)

Hallo!
Unser Teich (2000 l, 10 Fische, Fütterung haben wir extra reduziert, Druckfilter zum Bachlauf) ist schon seit einigen Wochen trüb und grün. Teichklar hat leider nicht geholfen. Der Filter läuft rund um die Uhr. Jetzt wurde uns das Mittel clean procult von amtra emfohlen. Da sind wohl Lebend-Impfkulturen  und soll die Ursache bekämpfen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Das sind wohl Schwebealgen, die das Wasser grün machen lt. Forum?
Unser Filter hat keine UV-Anlage. Kann es evtl. auch daran liegen?
Viele Grüße
brita


----------



## zaphod (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Amtra clean procult/UVA geg. grünes Wasser?*

Hallo brita, 

willkommen hier im Forum! 

Wollte Dir ein paar Links aus der Rubrik "Algen" herauskopieren, habe aber gesehen, dass Du Dich ohnehin gerade dort befindest. 
Lies Dir mal dort einige Themen durch, vielleicht beantwortet das schon ein paar Fragen. 

Das Mittel selbst kenne ich nicht, wie beim Hersteller aber nachzulesen, werden dem Wasser scheinbar große Mengen an Bakterien zugeführt, die Schadstoffe binden und abbauen sollen - was wohlmöglich auch funktioniert, aber nicht wirklich gegen Deine Wasser-Trübung durch Algen hilft. Zumindest nicht auf Dauer, denn die organischen Substanzen, also die Nahrung für die Algen (aber nicht zu vergessen, auch für Deine Teichpflanzen!) sollen durch dieses Mittel nur gebunden werden und bleiben dadurch in Deinem abgeschlossenen System namens Teich. Was auf Dauer hilft, ist einzig und allein die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu entfernen, entweder durch entsprechende Filterung und/oder ausreichend Konkurrenz zu den Algen in Form von Pflanzen. 
Auch eine UV-Lampe allein nimmt die Algen nicht aus dem Teich, sie zerstört sie nur (durch UV wird aber auch alles andere, was nützlich ist, gegrillt und zu Algennahrung verarbeitet). Die zerstörten Schwebalgen bilden dann die Grundlage für die nächste Algengeneration, seien es Schweb- oder Fadenalgen. 
Es gibt Teichbesitzer, die auf UV schwören, andere halten nichts davon. Ohne entsprechende Filter-Technik hinter einer UV bewirkt diese auf Dauer ebenso gar nichts. Hierzu gibt es teure Technik zu kaufen, oder günstiger selbst zu bauen in Form von techn.-mechan. Filtern oder Pflanzenfiltern. Siehe hierzu die Rubrik "Technik im und am Teich" samt Unterkategorie. 

Solange Deine Wasserwerte in Ordnung sind, das Wasser keine dampfende, stinkende Brühe ist und Deine Fische gesund sind, solltest Du geduldig sein und nicht voreilig Mittel in welcher Form auch immer dem Teich zuführen. 
Das "Problem" kommt wohl jedes Jahr zurück, aber mit der Zeit für immer kürzere Dauer, wenn im Teich erstmal eine Art Gleichgewicht zwischen Nährstoffeintrag und -austrag (durch Deine Mithilfe in Form von Filterung und/oder Teichbepflanzung) entstanden ist. 
Weiterhin ist klares Wasser kein Indikator für ein funktionierendes System, Algen sind normalerweise immer da - man muss sich eben mit ihnen arrangieren. 

Wenn Du noch weitere Angaben über Wasserwerte, Filter, Bepflanzung, Fischbesatz und -Größe, Lage und Alter des Teiches machst, vielleicht ein paar Fotos einstellst und noch Fragen hast, melden sich gewiss noch einige Forennutzer, die Dir Ratschläge geben können.


----------



## karsten. (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Amtra clean procult/UVA geg. grünes Wasser?*

Hallo
viel gibt es nicht mehr anzufügen     

außer vielleicht 
Amtra clean procult scheint nur schädlich für den Geldbeutel zu sein.



es bringt aber auch :
kein Verständnis für die Zusammenhänge am Teich
trägt keine Nährstoffe aus dem System aus 
hilft nicht dabei z.B. hier im Forum sich über Algen zu informieren
baut keine Teiche um 
.....
in der aggressiven Werbung ist soviel unwissenschaftliches Dumgelaber drin.....

das Zeug kann nichts taugen   

ich behaupte jeder Schluck  Teichwasser aus einem funktionierendem
eingefahrenen Teich bringt mehr als diese Mittel.

Ein Wasserwerker würde vor Tränen in den Augen   nicht weiterlesen können .

mfG

Algen sind hausgemacht !


----------



## Conny (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Amtra clean procult/UVA geg. grünes Wasser?*

Hallo Karsten.,

ich muß Dir ausnahmsweise :? mal widersprechen. Sie sind nicht hausgemacht, sie waren  

vor uns da.


----------



## karsten. (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Amtra clean procult/UVA geg. grünes Wasser?*

ok.ok. 

Algen-probleme sind hausgemacht

besser ?


----------



## Chrisinger (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Amtra clean procult/UVA geg. grünes Wasser?*

Ich mal wieder....

möchte dazu sagen,das ich es auch mit diesen "Algenzeug" Algo re.... probiert habe.Laut Herst.100% Bio.Erfolg sah ich schon nach wenigen minuten,die Schwebalgen trieben nach oben.kescherte sie dann raus.

Aber auch die Fische Schwammen nach einiger Zeit an der Wasseroberfläche und rungen nach Luft.

Zwei Tage später war mein Teich wieder "grün" und um eimen Fisch erleichtert. 


Also BITTE, gerade bei Fischbesatz diese MITTELCHEN NICHT verwenden.

Viele Pflanzen sind ein gutes mittel,das ich hier auch erst lernen musste. 

Lg Chris


----------



## Horst T. (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Amtra clean procult/UVA geg. grünes Wasser?*

Also, ich habe auch die verschiedensten Mittelchen versucht...na ja der Erfolg war nicht berauschend :crazy: . 
Nun habe ich seit ca einer Woche eine UV C Lampe angeschlossen und der Teich ist KLAR


----------



## brita (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Amtra clean procult/UVA geg. grünes Wasser?*

Hallo,
vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten. Werde mir das Mittel also auf keinen Fall kaufen, ist auch nicht gerade billig, kostet 25 Euro. Ich werde wohl noch ein paar Pflanzen besorgen, es gibt bestimmt einige (habt ihr Tipps?), die man gegen Algen einsetzt. Habe momentan nicht allzuviele und große Pflanzen, vielleicht bessert es sich dann. Im Forum wurde geraten, ein Glas Teichwasser 24 Std. stehen zu lassen, um zu sehen, ob die Trübung durch Algen oder Dreck ausgelöst wird, habe ich gemacht, das Wasser ist immer noch grün, also Algen. Wir hatten bis Herbst letzten Jahres einen kleineren Teich und haben ihn auf ca. 6 qm Oberfläche vergrößert, haben nun 4 Goldfische, 3 Kois, 3 Bitterlinge und schon einige Goldfischbabies. Die Pumpe hat Leistung für 2600 l, es sind ca 2000l im Teich.


----------



## Conny (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Amtra clean procult/UVA geg. grünes Wasser?*

Hallo Brita,
bei kleineren Teichen fallen Starkzehrer wie __ Schilf, Winterschachtelhalm oder __ Rohrkolben weg. Ansonsten schaust Du mal hier. Werner ist unter Nymphaion hier auch User.
Schau, was Dir gefällt und suche für jede Tiefe etwas vorallem auch Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut oder __ Tausendblatt. Am Rand hatten wir für unsere Sitzbadewanne __ Pfennigkraut und Sumpfvergißmeinnicht, das vergrößert optisch den Teich.


----------



## Annett (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Amtra clean procult/UVA geg. grünes Wasser?*

Hallo Brita,

erstmal noch von mir: Willkommen bei uns im Forum! 

Was mir aufgefallen ist:





> haben nun 4 Goldfische, 3 Kois, 3 Bitterlinge und schon einige Goldfischbabies.


Der Fischbesatz ist auf die Dauer leider viel zu stark für die angegebenen 2m³!
Koi werden nicht umsonst als "Teichschweine" bezeichnet. Sie fressen fast alles (auch Pflanzen) und sie kacken entsprechend.
Für Deinen Teich sind sie ungeeignet. Erstens brauchen sie pro Tier mind. eintausend, besser zwei- bis dreitausend Liter Wasser, eine sehr effektive Filterung und Schwarmfische sind es eigentlich auch noch. 
Dann werden sie bei guter Fütterung innerhalb weniger Jahre bis zu 80cm groß.  

Das passt einfach bei Dir nicht zusammen. Kannst Du vielleicht den Teich vergrößern, oder die Koi abgeben?
Auf Dauer werden Dir die Fische in dem kleinen Teich sehr wahrscheinlich krank werden. 

Ich weiß, die Verkäufer erzählen immer, dass das passt und sich die Fische anpassen. 
Das ist Humbug und die meisten Verkäufer wollen nur unser Bestes, unser Geld.


----------



## brita (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Amtra clean procult/UVA geg. grünes Wasser?*

Hallo,
das mit den 2 qm war falsch, es ins ca. 6 qm, Aber auch dafür sind die Kois ja vielleicht ja auch nicht so super geeignet, denke ich... auf 1000l 1 Koi,wäre zumindest 1 zuviel! Teich vergrößern geht nicht, wurde erst im Herbst auf diese Größe gebaut und jetzt nochmal so viel Graberei... Werde heute erst mal jede Menge Pflanzen kaufen.


----------

